# Adopting a new companion



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Having recently lost my dear budgie companion Lemon Drop, I am thinking about what is next. I do not believe that I can every replace her, but I can find a new companion to love. I know it might take awhile to find the right bird. I don't really know where to find an ethical breeder near me. I live close to the SD, ND, and MN borders where they intersect. I don't mind driving to the Twin Cities or Fargo or similar to get a bird. Does anyone know of reputable breeders in this area?

Thanks for any help you can give!

Goldenwing


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know of any, even in my area around Chicago there are not many. I did however find this site https://www.mnbird.org/home they are based in Minneapolis, maybe if you contact them they might have first hand info of someone in the area you stated. If you are willing to take in a shelter bird that would be another option if you could find one with budgies in your area.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You might want to consider checking local animal shelters to see if there are any budgies available for adoption.

I think it would be great to give a "rescue" bird a safe and loving forever home.

Other suggestions for finding a new budgie companion:

There is a Bird Fair coming up on 10 November in Cottage Grove MN
https://10times.com/bird-fairs

Center for Avian Adoption, Rescue, & Education
A 2202 2nd Avenue East, Suite D, West Fargo, ND 58078 
rescue helping to find loving homes for Birds.
https://www.adoptapet.com/pet/16470568-west-fargo-north-dakota-bird

You can contact the following for recommendations:

BAA - Budgerigar Association of America
ABS - American Budgerigar Society

You might also contact "Furry and Feathered Friends" [email protected] for recommendations.*


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks, Cody and FaeryBee. I hadn't found all the sites you mentioned. I also could leave my name at local rescues so that they know I am looking in case a bird comes in. Many are not equipped to take birds but they might have one show up anyway.

Meanwhile, my house feels so very empty and my heart aches for my Lemon Drop. No bird can take her place in my heart, but perhaps somebudgie can fill the empty corner in my house.

Just Goldenwing


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

You could also try asking at your avian vet if anyone is looking to rehome their bird. I know mine offers this service.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I contacted Jean and found out about a bird fair that is at a time I can get to the Twin Cities. So in a couple weeks I will go and look for a new companion. I miss my Lemon Drop and think about her at least 30 times a day, but I am happy to think about having another bird around.

Just Goldenwing


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear that the recommendations were helpful for you.

We'll look forward to hearing about your trip to the Bird Fair and whether you come home with a new little friend.

:hug:*


----------

